# video test: Bow Snuff



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice job Ike ..


----------



## rschultheis (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice video, that stuff is pretty slick


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

In one of my programs I can measure decibel levels. The control shot is 5 decibels and the bow snuff end shot is 2 decibels 0 decibels is below what a human can hear so that is pretty good.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

To fill in the cut-outs on some risers today, you'd need a 5 gallon bucket of that stuff! :darkbeer:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

The waffle riser comes to mind!!


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

yes, but you dont need to fill all the holes to be effective. I can will do the trick. Bow snuff will be available in 2 weeks. 10 dollars a can for AT members.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

KineticX said:


> yes, but you dont need to fill all the holes to be effective. I can will do the trick. Bow snuff will be available in 2 weeks. 10 dollars a can for AT members.


I found location was key not amount. I got great results from filling the holes nearest the limbs.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

100% made in america. call for questions 724-562-8436 clint


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review and info!


----------



## whodey007 (Sep 9, 2010)

This stuff sounds great but how do I get it?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

KineticX said:


> 100% made in america. call for questions 724-562-8436 clint





whodey007 said:


> This stuff sounds great but how do I get it?


Give Clint a Call. He is a great guy and he can hook you up.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

bow snuff now available. call 7245628436 clint


----------

